# 1996 Taylor 810



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Back in about 1992 when I was contemplating my first high end acoustic I narrowed it down to a Martin D-28 standard and a Taylor 810 (no electronics). I was in the music store for over 3 hours going back and forth with each guitar. The Taylor had the ease of play. Felt like playing an electric, which is mostly what I did back then. But in the end I went with the warmer tones of Martin.
Fast forward to now and I see a 1996 Taylor 810 for sale at a local music store for $1,800. Its exceptionally clean and has had the first 3 frets replaced and has been completely checked and setup by this reputable store. 
Now I'm wondering if I should pick this guitar up. I never realized these old Taylor's could be had so cheaply.
I was thinking I'd pick it up for a future guitar for my grand daughter to upgrade from her GS Mini when she gets to that level.
I can't remember what it sounded like as I haven't really played one since 1992 but it must have been pretty good to take me so long going back and forth from a D-28. Its the pre NT neck so not sure if thats a consideration or not.
Should I grab this guitar or would there be plenty around in a few years when I"ll actually need it?

1996 Taylor 810 Acoustic Guitar | Vintage Guitars and New Guitars, Ontario Canada | Folkway Music, Vintage and New Guitars, Waterloo, Ontario Canada


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Price is fair. Taylor 810 1995 Natural Price Guide
Go try it and see if it's like you remember.

Folkway is definitely a trusted/reputable store.
I have a Taylor DN3 that had a top crack repaired by Folkway.
I had no qualms about acquiring it when I found out that they did the work.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a serious upgrade for your Granddaughter. So, I have an 816CE (grand symphony) and an HD-28V. Taylor gets the play time mostly due to it's more comfortable body size and it's a cutaway. I think the guitar you're considering is a dread. For that reason only I would say that if you're looking on behalf of your Granddaughter you might want to consider a smaller bodied option. However, if you're looking for yourself, it's another dread that's going to be much like what you already have. When considering adding to my assortment I tend to look for something different than what I already have. YMMV.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> That's a serious upgrade for your Granddaughter. So, I have an 816CE (grand symphony) and an HD-28V. Taylor gets the play time mostly due to it's more comfortable body size and it's a cutaway. I think the guitar you're considering is a dread. For that reason only I would say that if you're looking on behalf of your Granddaughter you might want to consider a smaller bodied option. However, if you're looking for yourself, it's another dread that's going to be much like what you already have. When considering adding to my assortment I tend to look for something different than what I already have. YMMV.


She's only 10 but she's a big kid. Often gets mistaken for 13-14. Tonight I'll see how she looks holding my D-28 authentic. As for having another dread around the house, that would be ok by me. I've tried all the small bodied guitars and even owned a Martin OM28 for a while but always come back to dreads. Just can't bond with smaller bodied guitars. 
If this 810 would work for my grand daughter, I'm thinking of maybe even having her trade in her GS Mini on it if I got a decent value for it. An 810 is a guitar she could grow with and would really be no need to upgrade from there.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> As for having another dread around the house, that would be ok by me.


A ha!
Using your grand daughter as an excuse for getting it for yourself.
touche.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> A ha!
> Using your grand daughter as an excuse for getting it for yourself.
> touche.
> View attachment 276056


I'd be jumping the gun on this 810. I'm starting lessons for my 10 year old grand daughter next week. Right now she has a GS Mini that I bought her and thats what she'd be learning on. My plan was that after 3-4 years if she stayed with it and progressed well I'd reward her with a better guitar, like a Taylor 310 or something. But I think this 810 would cost me less than a new 310. In the mean time I could probably use it. I'd stick a pickup in it and use it for live use. A couple of times I thought about putting pickups in one of my authentics but I just don't really want to.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just called Folkway about it and it sold last week. They just didn't update their site. Which they said they usually do. Oh well something else will come along. Its not like I needed it right away.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

1996 ? Should have an entirely bolted neck.
Pre-1996 also have a bolted neck but the fretboard used to be glued to the top.
$1800 is clearly a good price since 500 series sell used for around the same price.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> sold last week


That sucks.
Plenty of deals pop up every now n' then.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mawmow said:


> 1996 ? Should have an entirely bolted neck.
> Pre-1996 also have a bolted neck but the fretboard used to be glued to the top.
> $1800 is clearly a good price since 500 series sell used for around the same price.


I was noticing on Kijiji that 4oo series Taylors were advertised for 2k. Either the 810 was an amazing deal or people on Kijiji are out of touch. I'm pretty sure the Kijiji posts are out of touch. The prices for new Taylors on the folkway site give me some perspective on what used prices should be.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I was noticing on Kijiji that 4oo series Taylors were advertised for 2k. Either the 810 was an amazing deal or people on Kijiji are out of touch. I'm pretty sure the Kijiji posts are out of touch. The prices for new Taylors on the folkway site give me some perspective on what used prices should be.


I'd say out of touch, I picked up a clean 315ce last year for about 1k and there were a couple of 414 and 416 models in 1300-1400 range in the classifieds.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Kijiji is completely out of touch/to lunch. L&M is even killing them on some of the used prices. Strange days we're in. Sorry to hear you missed the deal guitarman2. It's great to see what you're putting towards your Granddaughters musical experience in life. You probably hold a very special place in her heart.


----------

